
Introducing Mundane, a new cryptography library for Rust - homarp
https://joshlf.com/post/2018/11/06/introducing-mundane/
======
homarp
Mundane is a cryptography library written in Rust and backed by BoringSSL. It
aims to be difficult to misuse, ergonomic, and performant (in that order).

